# Trailblazer SS



## Bellebot (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey-

Just wondering if anyone out there knows anything from personal experience with these vehicles, or from word of mouth from someone they know that has one?

I am looking at these, and I love everything about them.....OK....maybe just the Corvette-derived 390 HP V8, but that is about everything anyways!

Reading the forum dedicated to these vehicles, people that own them generally love them, but some complain about alot of maintenance, others say theirs have had no problems. I just want to get some engineer insight! :unitedstates:

Thanks!


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an 04' TrailBlazer with the 5.3 Liter High Output V8

Mine only does 305 HP / 330 Ft-lb and is wicked for an SUV, I would love to have the SS.

The SS is pulling 400 HP and has the wheels and handling package.


----------



## C-Dog (Apr 17, 2008)

When oil is at $300 per barrel and gas is over $10 a gallon, will it seem like a good purchase?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> When oil is at $300 per barrel and gas is over $10 a gallon, will it seem like a good purchase?


You've got it all wrong. This particular model runs on happiness, lollipops and rainbows.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 17, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> When oil is at $300 per barrel and gas is over $10 a gallon, will it seem like a good purchase?


That's not something I worry about. If it ever did get that high, which I doubt it will, the market will find alternatives.


----------



## C-Dog (Apr 17, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> That's not something I worry about. If it ever did get that high, which I doubt it will, the market will find alternatives.


That is one of the reasons that I think that high oil prices are a good thing in the long run. They will drive us to be more efficient and to alternate sources of energy. It is kind of scary that we have developed our entire society mostly around one source of energy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 17, 2008)

Not really. It was based on burning wood for millenia.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking at trading my TB in today for an SS.

It has the 6.0L 400+ HP LS2 Vette engine in it, with 20" factory rims, and it's loaded.

I may have to pull the trigger.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

I just bought an Acura MDX (used) two weeks ago. Not quite the horsepower but they manage to crank out 250+ horsepower out of a 3.5 Liter V-6.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a BAAAAAAAAD truck with SO much potential. If you want an SUV that can go fast, with low end beans, and can stop as well as it goes, this is the one. Of course, throw in $1000 for heads/cam and you're going mid 12's in the 1/4 mile. :happy:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder what they are going for used...


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I wonder what they are going for used...


Not much cheaper than new. The people who are willing to sink the cash down for one new seem to be more than content to keep them, so I've found used models that haven't been abused few and far between.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 29, 2009)

i imagine any chevy dealer would salivate at the ability to move one of these (or any vehicle i suppose) - but def anything big or that sucks big gas, yeah, they'll probably totally deal with you. will be curious to hear how much of a deal they give you (should you pull said trigger) :Banane36:


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> i imagine any chevy dealer would salivate at the ability to move one of these (or any vehicle i suppose) - but def anything big or that sucks big gas, yeah, they'll probably totally deal with you. will be curious to hear how much of a deal they give you (should you pull said trigger) :Banane36:



06's with 30k+ miles are going for right around $20k. '07's or newer are starting around $24k.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

I got mine for $17600. By the time I paid tax, tag, title, and had it shipped from the auction house in PA I was at $19k.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> 06's with 30k+ miles are going for right around $20k. '07's or newer are starting around $24k.


You get a lot of vehicle for 20K...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I got mine for $17600. By the time I paid tax, tag, title, and had it shipped from the auction house in PA I was at $19k.


I bought mine brand new in 2006 for $24,000 delivered to Portland. I love my truck, and as I only have a 12 mile commute, gas price isn't a big expense. I think the Factory Rebate was $4500 or so at the time.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> I bought mine brand new in 2006 for $24,000 delivered to Portland. I love my truck, and as I only have a 12 mile commute, gas price isn't a big expense. I think the Factory Rebate was $4500 or so at the time.


For an MDX? Man I feel like I got ripped off now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

They retain value pretty well, chuck. You're almost always better off buying new on those.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> They retain value pretty well, chuck. You're almost always better off buying new on those.



No way dude. A new one is +$30k.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Really? Dang.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> For an MDX? Man I feel like I got ripped off now.



For the Chevy SS, AWD, Silver, Tow Package, if you haul a trailer the air shocks leveling the system out is great. Also the 3M film I had installed was worth every penny.

BTW, my boss, (our Principle) has an 2006 MDX, and maybe he got a lemon, but he has constant electrical problems/issues. But it also has every doo-dad in existence for what its worth.


----------



## z06dustin (May 4, 2009)

i love the trailblazer SS, with a heads and cam they can be reeeeeeally fun.


----------



## MGX (May 4, 2009)

I was told by a tech friend of mine to avoid the inline engine at all costs and the vehicle's front end can be problematic but nothing that new parts can't fix, similar to the Ford full size pickup truck problems of years past.


----------



## DVINNY (May 5, 2009)

^^ the inline engine is the 6 cylinder. The SS comes with the 6.0L Vette LS2 V8.

So get this, the dealership *WOULD NOT SELL ME THE SS*. I wanted it, they wouldn't sell it.

I couldn't believe it, then a buddy of mine that sells at another dealership explained why.

He showed how the SS was $43k brand new. It was an 07 lease turn in with 37,000 miles on it. He said that the buy out at the end of the lease was $24,500. The retail on NADA for that vehicle is $22k, so the dealership was already upside down, and they did not want to take a loss, so they sent it back to GMAC leasing for them to take a loss.

Sucks for me.


----------



## Master slacker (May 5, 2009)

MGX said:


> I was told by a tech friend of mine to avoid the inline engine at all costs and the vehicle's front end can be problematic but nothing that new parts can't fix, similar to the Ford full size pickup truck problems of years past.


V8 &gt; I6. And I haven't heard a thing wrong with the I6 engines or trucks. What specifically is the problem?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 5, 2009)

I know the I-5 (Colorado/Canyon) had head gasket issues, but I thought they'd been resolved. I haven't heard anything bad about the I-6.

That sux, DV. 22.5 would have been a good deal on such a capable vehicle.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 5, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> V8 &gt; I6. And I haven't heard a thing wrong with the I6 engines or trucks. What specifically is the problem?



I don't know about the engine, but I had test drove a 06 standard Trailblazer and it handled and drove horribly. So I agree with the assessment of the front end issues. There was lots of shake and indeterminate steering.

The SS is way better with the Bilstein Shocks.


----------



## EM_PS (May 5, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> So get this, the dealership *WOULD NOT SELL ME THE SS*. I wanted it, they wouldn't sell it.
> I couldn't believe it, then a buddy of mine that sells at another dealership explained why.
> 
> He showed how the SS was $43k brand new. It was an 07 lease turn in with 37,000 miles on it. He said that the buy out at the end of the lease was $24,500. The retail on NADA for that vehicle is $22k, so the dealership was already upside down, and they did not want to take a loss, so they sent it back to GMAC leasing for them to take a loss.
> ...


Whats funny is that GMAC will sell the vehicle in an auction, some used car dealer will buy it for 18-20K, then list it for prob NADA ~+$1000. The dealer's forcing a bigger hit on it than if he just took the small loss right off - and face it, for that type of vehicle, a hit would have to be taken somewhere along the line.


----------



## MGX (May 5, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> V8 &gt; I6. And I haven't heard a thing wrong with the I6 engines or trucks. What specifically is the problem?


I can't say, I only had a few moments to talk with him since his boss was breathing down his neck. I figure all the GM people are sweating right now.

Perhaps the SS package doesn't have the issues.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 5, 2009)

MGX said:


> I can't say, I only had a few moments to talk with him since his boss was breathing down his neck. I figure all the GM people are sweating right now.
> Perhaps the SS package doesn't have the issues.



The SS version does not have the issue, because it comes equipped with a 395 hp 6.0L LS2 V-8.


----------



## DVINNY (May 6, 2009)

I currently have a V8 Trailblazer EXT, the front end issues is that the front axle's actually go through the freakin' oil pan. It's weird as hell.

But for an SUV, it handles well, and my 5.3L V8 puts out 305HP and will run like a scolded dog. I also have the 4 oversized disc brakes and trailer/towing package.

I haven't towed anything for over a year now, but the SS will still have that capability when I make that jump. Of course, I found a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT-8 that now has my attention. 425HP HEMI !!!!!!

We'll see how it unfolds.


----------



## Master slacker (May 6, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Of course, I found a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT-8 that now has my attention. 425HP HEMI !!!!!! We'll see how it unfolds.


But at the end of the day, you're still left with a Chrysler.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2009)

Let's keep the Christ in Chrysler!


----------



## EM_PS (May 6, 2009)

what i wanna know is when the hell did f'n FIAT become a world automotive player?!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2009)

They've always been huge in Europe.


----------



## EM_PS (May 6, 2009)

Fix It Again, Tony!


----------



## MGX (May 6, 2009)

I believe the modern hemi is nothing more than a conventional pent-roof cylinder head with the trademark™ Hemi™ attached.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2009)

The new hemi is actually a canted valve design like the big block Chevy and Ford Cleveland.


----------



## Master slacker (May 6, 2009)

MGX said:


> I believe the modern hemi is nothing more than a conventional pent-roof cylinder head with the trademark™ Hemi™ attached.


I call it a "Semi".


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 6, 2009)

DVINNY,

You may want to reconsider the Jeep, SRT-8, yes wicked fast, but not much towing at all. In fact I don't know if they even have a factory hitch option.

Also, in 2006 when I was looking they were about $15,000 more than a SS Trailblazer. I had a buddy that told me I was full of it (big MOPAR guy) and that he was positive with his wonderful personality he could get it cheaper ie under $30,000. He got something under $30k, it just wasn't a Jeep SRT-8.

But with the current struggles of the industry and relatively high gas prices maybe you can find someone downsizing.


----------



## DVINNY (May 6, 2009)

Trust me, I'd much prefer the TBSS


----------

